# How stupid are turkeys?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Turkeys seem to be suckers for a groundblind. It wasn't there yesterday or earlier today, but that's cool...and they walk right by it. Goofy! I plan to purchase one before next year's turkeys season, as it's just not in the budget for this year.

However, I do have a Cabelas Ice House, ice shelter. There are no "shoot through" windows, but I could leave the door unzipped, the air vents open for some air and wear some black. The thing is...the blind is black, all black. There are no ties or loops to hang brush on, to brush it in, like normal groundblinds have. A few branches could be leaned up against it, I suppose.
This is the model that I have:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabel...h-All+Products

Are turkeys stupid enough for me to set this ice shelter up, like a normal groundbling and hunt out of it with my decoys? 

Your thoughts and opinions are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No doubt you can dupe a bird from a ground blind. We do not brush ours in but I know plenty of guys that do. I'm sure you can throw a leafy die cut camo netting over your ice hut if you needed to use it. But the blinds have come down in price so much that you can probably pick one up just as cheap and save you the extra work.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Turkeys seem to be suckers for a groundblind. It wasn't there yesterday or earlier today, but that's cool...and they walk right by it. Goofy! I plan to purchase one before next year's turkeys season, as it's just not in the budget for this year.
> 
> However, I do have a Cabelas Ice House, ice shelter. There are no "shoot through" windows, but I could leave the door unzipped, the air vents open for some air and wear some black. The thing is...the blind is black, all black. There are no ties or loops to hang brush on, to brush it in, like normal groundblinds have. A few branches could be leaned up against it, I suppose.
> This is the model that I have:
> ...


If you are concerned check with one of those Army surplus places and get some of that conceal material or check with a duck hunting supply for the same.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, it was a thought and that's all it was, but I appreciate all the input from you guys. I set up my ice shelter this evening and the zipper door has to be opened too much to shoot out of, in order to not hit the blind itself. Plus, with the door that open there's too much light allowed inside and it's clear as to who/what's inside.

I'm just going to continue to hide in blow-down trees and set my decoys in a way to keep the turkey's eyes off of my position. I just ordered 3 more hens, which will be here tomorrow when I get off work. All total that will give me 4 hens, 1 jake and 1 strutting tom. This small flock of birds should give any approaching tom some feeling of safety with numbers. Hopefully, I can take advantage of the situation, before he figures it out. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## ffjhatem (Feb 13, 2012)

Run and gun, It's WAY more fun than setting in a blind and I'm pretty sure you wont think turkeys are as stupid


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Well, it was a thought and that's all it was, but I appreciate all the input from you guys. I set up my ice shelter this evening and the zipper door has to be opened too much to shoot out of, in order to not hit the blind itself. Plus, with the door that open there's too much light allowed inside and it's clear as to who/what's inside.
> 
> I'm just going to continue to hide in blow-down trees and set my decoys in a way to keep the turkey's eyes off of my position. I just ordered 3 more hens, which will be here tomorrow when I get off work. All total that will give me 4 hens, 1 jake and 1 strutting tom. This small flock of birds should give any approaching tom some feeling of safety with numbers. Hopefully, I can take advantage of the situation, before he figures it out.
> 
> Bowhunter57


but this time of year 1 works better then 2 or more ...that for the start of the season just saying

and if you going to get a blind get a good one like the double bull ... get it bigger then you need small blinds suck ..


----------

